# When You Don't Celebrate Christmas!



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not. 

Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?

I am curious to know.

Fisherwoman


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to know also. With the passing of my DH this year and the inability of my family to make it home due to health issues for the first time, I am wondering what to do myself. Don't get me wrong there are others celebrations I am attending just none on Christmas day.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


----------



## tiffiny (Sep 8, 2011)

I search for people who like to know what the bible really says


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

I am a non-believer (born an atheist and remain so) but I celebrate Christmas. Sort of a combination of Scandinavian Jul, winter solstice, and Christmas. All of the stuff that we all love - lights, decorated trees, gifts, songs, food (especially food!) - are, in their origin, pagan. I don't feel left out. I share the joy of lighting up the winter along with my Christian friends. I say "Merry Christmas". I send cards and I make knitted gifts.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Volunteer to help at a soup kitchen or homeless shelter, read, knit, watch movies at home.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

carriemae said:


> No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


 Wow. That's a whole different take on the OP than I had. I took it as honest curiosity. The poster makes no reference to what they do. I think it may come down to the individual. I'm sure a lot of people who are not believers in Christ celebrate Christmas in the same way that a lot of us who do believe celebrate---without the religious parts. Church, prayer, etc. And some I'm sure just try to pretend it doesn't exist, or just can't wait until it's over.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I stay home and enjoy whatever I want. Good meal, movie, knitting, playing with the fur kids and avoiding attitudes like tiffin's, which is one of the reasons I find this season so depressing. (I was responding to tiffin's post before she edited it)
carriemae, if OP was choosing to make herself miserable she wouldn't be the OP. She is looking for suggestions, which you gave her complete with a dagger.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, we put an inside tree, little one, one outside tree so we look cheerful for our neighbors, the kids, not many in our area, but a few, come by Christmas afternoon and pick their favorite ornament and take the ornament home, with a treat, kinda like a Halloween thing, eggnog for adults, if they want it. Play the song "all I want for Christmas is a hippopotamus" alternatingly with " domanik the donkey", this is late afternoon.

We take my daughter out for brunch, about 11 am. 

We have fun, I hope everyone has a wonderful day, politics and religion aside, it's a day to relax, follow your heart, and do what makes you feel good.

Merry Christmas and I wish happiness for all.

Janallyn


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

well I am religious and do believe in the meaning of Christmas however I do not celebrate quite like I used too. as we have gotten older we have quit putting up a tree and all the trimmings as it is just too much work. if you are not religious you can still celebrate in the meaning peace on earth . everyone is different. and we all do things differently. I am quite sure that your friends would be more then happy to include you in any cellebrations , parties ect. I know that I went to one just the other day with my dil. her employees invited her over to a brunch party and she said she would come if she could bring her mil. that is our shopping day lols. anyway I didn't expect to enjoy it but I did. the only religious elmement was that they said a prayer before the meal which is very common here in north Carolina. and I am sure that if you were there and were not religious you could have forgone that part and no one would have held you accountable. so all I can say is get out there and enjoy yourself just enjoy the reason for the season. It has become so commercialized any more that I try not to pay attention to that end of it. I do love making cookies and candy and giving to friends, family and neighbors. its the one time of year that we try and forget about our other problems and just be thankfull and glad to be here.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Considering that my children and I are in 4 different states, it is not always feasible for travel on "a holiday". It works better for us to spend longer time during the year. I'm a "big girl", meaning very adult and make the best of what I get and NO pitty party!
Besides, there are football games on, so I'm a happy camper. I also don't care to be part of other's Xmas.
Now in defense of someone newly alone..It is up to you...if you want to be with people, do so. Whatever you do this first year is not carved in stone...next year may, or will be different. You choose what you feel. My heart goes out to you! Hildy


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Our Jewish friends made the decision not to do anything related to Christmas so their kids wouldn’t get confused. So they plan a quiet day at home. Now that the kids are older it’s easier to have friends in for their celebrations and go to Christian homes to see their customs, like trees, special foods and such. It’s even more like that for our DD and family in California.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to set up a tree and decorations. I felt it necessary for my children. As they grew up, I expected them to assist in decorating and packing up after the holidays. They didn't, and neither did my darling. So, I simply decided to stop all the fuss for no one buy myself. I gave the lot away to friends of my husband who go all out every year. 
Since most of my long Christmas letters seemed to be less than appreciated, I dropped writing or sending Christmas cards too, though I suspect there may still be a few lurking in a corner of my wool-room. 
Gift-giving according to the market's demands also went bye-bye. I give if and when it pleases _me_. The best part of that is I no longer receive gifts that I don't want or even like. Win-win!

What I'll be doing on Christmas Day? Well, I don't know. Probably sleeping, since we'll be attending my husband's friend's Reveillon - feasting, music, dancing from late evening Christmas Eve until whenever before dawn on Christmas Day.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Fascinated by answers - and encouraged at so many ways people do observe the day in some way. As a Christian I go to church and spend time with family and take joy in the spiritual meaning of this time. But I also appreciate aspects of other holy days - The Jewish feast of lights, particularly and other customs ( which have come to light here).


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


There is no dilemma, I think it exists only in your imagination.

Please understand that non-Christians do not feel as though the whole universe is celebrating Christmas and they are not. They do not ask "what will we do on Christmas Day?" Why would those who do not celebrate the religious feast of Christmas Day need to feel left out? Why would they need to feel different? Why would they need to go to a movie? Why would they need to eat Chinese food? What is so special about Chinese food and why would they need to eat different food? Why would they need to volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?

Not everyone in the world celebrates Christmas Day on December 25th as a religious celebration. Some celebrate it as a special day of the year. Many non-Christians do celebrate the Christmas season and have friends for a special meal on December 25th and they may also exchange gifts. Many Muslims celebrate Christmas Day with a special meal with friends and they also exchange gifts on this day. Many Buddhists celebrate Christmas Day with a special meal and an exchange of gifts. We are Buddhists and when I was still living with my ex-husband we celebrated the season of Christmas and always had friends on both Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and celebrated with a special meal and exchanged gifts. We had a monk and an anagārika staying with us just before Christmas one year and on Saturday before they returned to their Vihara we took them into Salamanca Markets so that they could buy Christmas gifts for many of the lay helpers at the Vihara when they returned.

Many people do not celebrate the religious festival of Christmas Day on December 25th, which is Christmas Day according to the Gregorian calendar. The Eastern Orthodox in Russia still use the Julian calendar and so celebrate Christmas on 7th January (Gregorian calendar). Armenians have continued to celebrate Christmas on January 6th.

Just a question though. You state that " it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas". How do you know what the 'whole universe' is celebrating? You may know what the whole world is celebrating, but you cannot know what the whole universe is celebrating?

The universe is believed to be at least 10 billion light years in diameter and contains a vast number of galaxies; it has been expanding since its creation in the Big Bang about 13 billion years ago.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

You might not be aware that there is a KP section called “General Chit Chat” which is where this topic and other non-knitting non-crochet topics are supposed to be posted. Just for future reference.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Christmas Day is celebrated by Christians as a religious holy day, but you are aware that the whole world is not Christian.

Christians are the largest religious group in the world, making up nearly a third (31%) of Earth's 7.3 billion people, according to a new Pew Research Center demographic analysis, but the report also shows that the number of Christians in what many consider the religion's heartland, the continent of Europe, is in decline. Globally, Muslims make up the second largest religious group, with 1.8 billion people, or 24% of the world's population, followed by religious "nones" - that is people who do not follow any religion (16%), Hindus (15%) and Buddhists (7%). Adherents of folk religions, Jews and members of other religions make up smaller shares of the world's people.

So, if slightly less than a third (31%) of the population of the world is Christian, that would mean, according to you, that just over two-thirds of the population of the world (68%) will not be celebrating Christmas Day. Two-thirds of the world's population would be feeling left out, feeling different and having to go to a movie, eat Chinese food, or volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen. ??????????

Yes, of course, you already knew this, didn't you? You state that you know how the whole universe celebrates Christmas Day. Please do not be so presumptuous, it is coming across as condescending to those who are not Christians.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


I've spent many Christmases alone. My daughter always went to her father's on the day, as he has a large extended family. Now that she's grown and married, with a family of her own, she usually hosts a Christmas dinner on the 25th. But this year they're going to her father's since he has been ill. She's having our family celebration on the 24th.

Usually it does not bother me to be alone at Christmas. I've hated Christmas since I was a child and it's only gotten worse. I don't know why people always suggest volunteering somewhere; everything is closed and there is nowhere to volunteer! There are also no "soup kitchens" here. A few places, like the Salvation Army, have a dinner for those in need but it's not on Christmas Day.

Read the Christmas story in Matthew and Luke. A simple celebration was enough. No drawing names, no running around buying gifts on your credit card that will take you a year to pay off, no pageants, no gluttony, just the birth of Jesus. And that was enough and should still be enough.

So I'll probably knit, read, watch DVD's, and if I have any money, go to Walgreens. It's open on Christmas Day.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow!!!! I took your post as just a way to open up a conversation about the different ways people in this forum plan on celebrating the holidays while a few others took it as something completely different and had to post lectures on their holier than thou way of celebrating or not celebrating.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

When we lived in Columbus with its large Jewish community, we found out that many of them take in a movie and go to a Chinese restaurant afterwards. Because they have the time off from work and school, and they are taking advantage of that time off, and most restaurants are closed on Christmas, it makes sense. Chinese restaurants are often open on Christmas day, and one in particular we liked in the Hilliard area, near where we lived, does very well on Christmas day! 

Most people whose specific religious beliefs are very important to them do not want to include contradictory beliefs of other religions. A Jewish man we knew married a Catholic woman who insisted on a tree in their house. He told me that although he went along with it to keep peace, it made him very uncomfortable to have it up in his home. That's just one person, of course, but I'm sure there are others who feel the same.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just another normal day for me, I'll be sleeping because I have to work Xmas eve and Xmas day night. The world doesn't stop just because it's Xmas.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> There is no dilemma, I think it exists only in your imagination.
> 
> Please understand that non-Christians do not feel as though the whole universe is celebrating Christmas and they are not. They do not ask "what will we do on Christmas Day?" Why would those who do not celebrate the religious feast of Christmas Day need to feel left out? Why would they need to feel different? Why would they need to go to a movie? Why would they need to eat Chinese food? What is so special about Chinese food and why would they need to eat different food? Why would they need to volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Is different for me every year since I live on my own. This year I will spend the day at home and I know it will be a long day. We are having our “Christmas day” on January 19th as that’s the first day that my daughter and her family can come and even then she will be late as she is on ward service and if needs be will have to go back into the hospital. My son and his family are more flexible thank goodness and just fit into the plan.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

there are 364 days for shelters etc just rest enjoy your day with friends or on your own .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


I'll take another stab at this.

The reason Chinese restaurants (not Chinese _food_) are popular on Christmas Day is because they're usually the only eateries open on that day, because it's not a traditional Chinese holiday and their employees are usually also Chinese. Win-win for them all!

So far as I know, there's nowhere to volunteer *on* Christmas Day.

I suppose there are still people who go to watch movies in movie houses; I am not one. I've reached the point that I simply fall asleep in a darkened room, even if there's something Star Trek on the big screen!

Feel left out? Were there a family celebration to which I was not invited, I might. There's not, so I'm not.

Feel different? Every day of my life, I have felt different.

Do on Christmas Day? Whatever best pleases me and hurts no one. Eat. Play with yarn. Process some laundry. (There's _always_ another load waiting its turn!) Nap. Play with yarn. Check in on KP. If there's snow to shovel, I'll be out there shovelling.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

CHinNWOH said:


> I would like to know also. With the passing of my DH this year and the inability of my family to make it home due to health issues for the first time, I am wondering what to do myself. Don't get me wrong there are others celebrations I am attending just none on Christmas day.


My sincere sympathy on the loss of your dear husband. I hope you will be able to enjoy some of the celebrations.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

klassey said:


> Volunteer to help at a soup kitchen or homeless shelter, read, knit, watch movies at home.


Good advice.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

targa416 said:


> You might not be aware that there is a KP section called "General Chit Chat" which is where this topic and other non-knitting non-crochet topics are supposed to be posted. Just for future reference.


Oh no the "you didn't post this in the right place" police are out an about I see.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Fisherwoman,

I'm going to take your post to mean you were just wondering what people do. Based on your last sentence "I am curious to know." Sadly you had a few comments that I would call unkind or downright rude. Sad isn't it .

This year I have no plans to clean, cook, and clean again. I'll quietly celebrate the birth of Jesus. An fix coffee and toast for my mom n dad for breakfast.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

litprincesstwo said:


> Oh no the "you didn't post this in the right place" police are out an about I see.


I think I enjoyed this post the best out of all of them.....! YES!!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'll take another stab at this.
> 
> The reason Chinese restaurants (not Chinese _food_) are popular on Christmas Day is because they're usually the only eateries open on that day, because it's not a traditional Chinese holiday and their employees are usually also Chinese. Win-win for them all!
> 
> ...


From what I am reading here on this thread it seems that charities and organisations in the USA do not provide a free Christmas Day lunch for the needy or homeless. If this is true, then it is sad and unfortunate. Maybe we Aussies are a different breed but so many of us do volunteer our time on Christmas Day at free Christmas Day lunches that are held at the time most people sit down to their Christmas Day main meal at lunchtime.

You wrote "So far as I know, there's nowhere to volunteer *on* Christmas Day." Here in Australia we have charities that do provide a free Christmas Day lunch for those in need. They rely on volunteers.

Mission Australia is one of the organisations providing a free Christmas Day lunch for the needy. Volunteers give their time freely on Christmas Day to ensure that the meal is enjoyed by those who attend. Now in its 42nd year, Christmas Lunch in the Park aims to reach these individuals and offer them compassion, companionship and celebration on Christmas Day. Centred on a traditional shared Christmas lunch, the event ensures individuals receive the support they need on the day and into the future, if required.

An event by Mission Australia designed to share the spirit of Christmas with people in Perth who are experiencing homelessness, vulnerability or disadvantage. 
Christmas Lunch in the Park
25 December | 11:30am - 2:00pm
Wellington Square, East Perth

A private restaurant is providing a free meal on Christmas Day, and it relies on volunteers.
Jamie's Italian 
For the first year, the Italian institution is calling for volunteers to lend a hand in the kitchen on Christmas Day. Jamie's will open their doors in Sydney, Perth, Adelaide and Brisbane and put on a free lunch for families doing it tough. You don't have to cook, you can help clear tables or do the dishes - just two hours of your time will make you feel good for years to come.

The Exodus Foundation is another charity organisation that provides free lunch on Christmas Day, and volunteers are always there to help.
The Exodus Foundation empowers young Australians through education and literacy, and supports disadvantaged and marginalised people. They need volunteers to assist in their free restaurant and to tutor students with literacy problems. At Christmas, the Foundation holds a Christmas Day lunch in Ashfield that feeds thousands of people that you can help out with.

There are many more such Christmas Day lunches on Christmas Day in many, many towns and suburbs across Australia and they all rely on volunteers to ensure the event is a happy time for those who attend.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Knitted by Nan said:


> From what I am reading here on this thread it seems that charities and organisations in the USA do not provide a free Christmas Day lunch for the needy or homeless. If this is true, then it is sad and unfortunate. Maybe we Aussies are a different breed but so many of us do volunteer our time on Christmas Day at free Christmas Day lunches that are held at the time most people sit down to their Christmas Day main meal at lunchtime.
> 
> You wrote "So far as I know, there's nowhere to volunteer *on* Christmas Day." Here in Australia we have charities that do provide a free Christmas Day lunch for those in need. They rely on volunteers.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I agree that Christmas dinners aren't served to the needy on that day. I really don't know, as I haven't paid much attention to the situation. But usually there are volunteers in other areas. One group here in the Lowcountry will be distributing toys early Christmas morning. This is the Toys for Tots drive, and they have many members who participate in distributing toys.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

whale watcher said:


> I think I enjoyed this post the best out of all of them.....! YES!!!!


Why are you still here then? Just leave if you are annoyed. Not being snarky, it just seems like a very simple solution to your objection to this subject being posted here.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> From what I am reading here on this thread it seems that charities and organisations in the USA do not provide a free Christmas Day lunch for the needy or homeless. If this is true, then it is sad and unfortunate. Maybe we Aussies are a different breed but so many of us do volunteer our time on Christmas Day at free Christmas Day lunches that are held at the time most people sit down to their Christmas Day main meal at lunchtime.
> 
> You wrote "So far as I know, there's nowhere to volunteer *on* Christmas Day." Here in Australia we have charities that do provide a free Christmas Day lunch for those in need. They rely on volunteers.
> 
> ...


Having lived in Montreal since 1970, I don't really know what goes on elsewhere. HERE, business shut down early on Christmas Eve; no chance to buy last minute gifts except from a couple of never-closed pharmacies. Most folks head home early to prepare for Révillon - gathering together during the evening and partying into the wee hours. As a result, whatever's open on Christmas Day only opens late; the would be employees needing to sleep in and recover from hard partying.

Various volunteer agencies have offered their "Christmas Dinner" to the homeless, underprivliged, etc. at some date previous to Christmas. My guess is that they couldn't find enough volunteers to man the event if they attempted to do it on Christmas Day.

Our little knitting group meets Sunday mornings in the food court of a large bakery in one of the older farmers' markets. On years when Christmas and New Year's fall on a Sunday, we have to switch to Saturday morning. Those are the _only_ days in the year that the whole market is closed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those years hubby is on the road at Christmas, I just have a nice quiet day at home.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow! This is some fascinating reading! Will pop my 2 cents in alittle later. Busy right a this time.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I used to set up a tree and decorations. I felt it necessary for my children. As they grew up, I expected them to assist in decorating and packing up after the holidays. They didn't, and neither did my darling. So, I simply decided to stop all the fuss for no one buy myself. I gave the lot away to friends of my husband who go all out every year.
> Since most of my long Christmas letters seemed to be less than appreciated, I dropped writing or sending Christmas cards too, though I suspect there may still be a few lurking in a corner of my wool-room.
> Gift-giving according to the market's demands also went bye-bye. I give if and when it pleases _me_. The best part of that is I no longer receive gifts that I don't want or even like. Win-win!
> 
> What I'll be doing on Christmas Day? Well, I don't know. Probably sleeping, since we'll be attending my husband's friend's Reveillon - feasting, music, dancing from late evening Christmas Eve until whenever before dawn on Christmas Day.


Yes, yes, yes...my way, also.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Enjoy a day of quiet, doing what you want to do. If you desire, read the Christmas story from the Bible, watch a fun Christmas movie (or other movie that you enjoy), have a good cup of cocoa, coffee or tea, and your favorite food. Count your blessings. Knit or crochet!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> There is no dilemma, I think it exists only in your imagination.
> 
> Please understand that non-Christians do not feel as though the whole universe is celebrating Christmas and they are not. They do not ask "what will we do on Christmas Day?" Why would those who do not celebrate the religious feast of Christmas Day need hi to feel left out? Why would they need to feel different? Why would they need to go to a movie? Why would they need to eat Chinese food? What is so special about Chinese food and why would they need to eat different food? Why would they need to volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Why was that long narrative necessary? It wasn't!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I’m the only one in my family who really adheres to the religious reason for Christmas. The rest of the family is very ecumenical. But we all
gather on Christmas Day to enjoy the season, have a special meal, give gifts, etc. 

I do understand the “loneliness” that follows the death of someone close. I hope that future holidays will be better for you. Can you share with friends that you will be alone? They probably will understand and want to fill the “gap”. Reach out, I know that is hard.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Since 1971 when our first daughter was 4 weeks old, my husband and I have had all our family for Christmas dinner. Although our parents are long gone and my hubby passed 8 years ago, I have continued to have Christmas dinner for our family which Includes my 1/2 sister and her husband, my niece, my 3 girls, son in law and my 3 grandkids. My youngest girl lives with me so she is a great help. We decorate our little home with a tree, a Christmas village which is now down to 30 houses from 65 and put lights up outside. I have always loved Christmas both the religious and the Santa version. Now that I am older I start earlier and just take my time to decorate. As I was a volunteer for over 40 years, if I did not have Christmas myself then I would help out at a food kitchen or shelter. This is the first year that 2 of my daughters are also having immediate family for a meal, 1 on the 23rd and the other on Boxing Day. And this year a special treat is that we will get up at 6am on Christmas morning and drive over to my middle daughter's who lives 5 minutes away, to watch my 2 granddaughters open their gifts. I am truly blessed and my only wish would be to have my hubby still here but he is never very far away in our hearts. If I couldn't share my Christmas with my family then I would share it with those that are alone and less fortunate. My only gifts to my family are knitted items. Good thing they like my knitting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I celebrate all year by "giving" of myself to those who need some cheer and surprising with "no reason" flowers, or a pretty card...small unexpected gestures that don't need a named day. Every day is beautiful..share it!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

in my corner of the universe i and DH do nothing on Xmas...3 kids and Grnds are toooo far apart and can't for $$$$ reasons....It doesn't bother me in the least...i figure when they can they will...DH and I are 74,75yrs....we enjoy life all year around to the fullest we can...we are not exceptionally religous and do not expect others to do so...we send some money to GDs with a card...they would rather that...everything is low keyed...EVERYONE celebrate as you see fit....no stress no worries...whether you spend $5 or $500....it is what you can without the hassle...we don't exchange anything between each other....when we can we buy when it is appropriate...they only thing we indulge inbetween the 2 holidays is a big bag of shrimp...THAT is our holiday gift to each other...OH and a good Porterhouse Steak for each of us....can't wait for the holidays....EVERYONE ENJOY THE HOLIDAYS....MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR... :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

I am Jewish, and my husband is Methodist. I put up winter themed decorations, but no Santa’s or nativities. On Christmas Eve, we go to our nephew’s to celebrate, and on Christmas Day we throw some logs in the fireplace and stay home and relax. I make a big breakfast and we either order Chinese food, or I make a light dinner. I am a musician, so I enjoy watching the various musical performances on PBS.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

To each his own, and may everyone make the best of their time rather they celebrate or not.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Not Christmas, which I celebrate. But Halloween. Have come under much criticism for not acknowledging this day.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Whatever you decide to do will be fine - it is just another tricky day! Have a spa day for yourself or make something to eat only you like. Do nothing if you want or go out and meet other people at care centers, nursing homes etc bring a batch of cookies to someone you know...


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I’d just spend a peaceful, quiet, day with lots of knitting. Reflect on the things that give you joy and that are meaningful to you....


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

With the passing of my DH this year and the inability of my family to make it home due to health issues for the first time, I am wondering what to do myself. Don't get me wrong there are others celebrations I am attending just none on Christmas day.[/quote]

There are probably organizations in your area that need volunteers to serve a meal or deliver gifts. These are great places to come home feeling wonderful about 'giving' and making new like-minded friends.


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't think it is understood that Xmas doesn't have any meaning to non-Christians. While you may feel that the whole world is caught up in its celebration many people are not really involved in any of the hoopla. Stores in my neighborhood are open and it is just an ordinary day for us except that there is no mail delivery. Wishing those who celebrate only the very best it is an ordinary day for us.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

carriemae said:


> No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


That was so lovely til your last sentence. Her first year alone, and she was asking...that's all..or did I miss something?


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hildy3- don't be such a Scrooge! Gees! Lighten up!


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Whether or not someone celebrates or observes Christmas, it's an observable fact that God has the world's attention to the fact that His son came in human flesh. To acknowledge it or not is the choice of every individual. It's also a fact that our choices determine our destiny.


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Profet--Exactly!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

As that there are multiple beliefs in my house...December 24th we make lasagna. Then leftovers on the 25th.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

There have been some great suggestions for you. Maybe you could volunteer at a local senior citizen center. How about volunteering at a hospital, especially on the children’s floor. I am sure there are numerous places where you live that would enjoy your visit. 

We do celebrate Christmas in our home. When are children were small it was very festive. There were a few years once they were grown things were quiet and hubs and I would do whatever pleased us. We would visit family and friends. Now that we have grandchildren Christmas is very festive once again. The one tradition we still do is Christmas breakfast at the local diner with our children, now grandchildren and any in laws of my sons that want to join us. 

Whatever you decide Fisherwoman make it a fun day for yourself.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

We know now that Jesus was not born on December 25th. But we like to celebrate His birth...the date is not important.



tiffiny said:


> I search for people who like to know what the bible really says


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I celebrate the Solstice. December 25 is just that - December 25. I enjoy it as any other day. When I was working, I worked on that day and asked for another day off.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

The first year I was alone on Christmas was tough so I made a plan. Starting in January I bought myself a small gift, wrapped it and put it away. By the next Christmas I had 12 gifts and, I loved every one! I also bought something wonderful for lunch, turned on Christmas movies and enjoyed the peace of the holiday. That was almost 15 years ago and now I am very comfortable with my Christmas. I turn down holiday invitations because I do look forward to my own celebration. Oh, all my gifts are the right size, color, and wanted.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

OP posted an interesting topic. Those who took her word “universe” so literally had a different take than I did. I recall being on a family road trip down south because of school break when I was ten or eleven and remember how we rode around endlessly to find any place open to eat on Christmas day. Because stores and and schools and most businesses are closed it does seem like the universe is celebrating when one is not. I know for a fact that some who do not celebrate Christmas are upset to have this day off when they must use a sick or personal day to take off on a day of their holiday when stores, school, and businesses are operating as a no holiday regular day.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

heidiholly54 said:


> Hildy3- don't be such a Scrooge! Gees! Lighten up!


Me??? Wrong post, heidi. I am always "light"! Check for the post you answered..or skip calling anyone a Scrooge! Takes one to know one!! ???????????????????????? Went back to find your 2 cents...you paid too much! ????????


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

People will only understand from their level of perception of things. You do what YOU feel you should do.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


If it's not my holiday I don't see a delimma. I go about my business as usual. If the businesses around are closed I obviously don't shop but I do my other routines. We live near a large Amish community, they celebrate " Old Christmas" and Ascension Day and close their businesses those days. The rest of us go about our day as usual. My DD lives and works in an area with a large Jewish community. Same deal. The only thing different for her is that she has Jewish Holy days off because her employer observes them.


----------



## momrocks2010 (Sep 10, 2018)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I used to set up a tree and decorations. I felt it necessary for my children. As they grew up, I expected them to assist in decorating and packing up after the holidays. They didn't, and neither did my darling. So, I simply decided to stop all the fuss for no one buy myself. I gave the lot away to friends of my husband who go all out every year.
> Since most of my long Christmas letters seemed to be less than appreciated, I dropped writing or sending Christmas cards too, though I suspect there may still be a few lurking in a corner of my wool-room.
> Gift-giving according to the market's demands also went bye-bye. I give if and when it pleases _me_. The best part of that is I no longer receive gifts that I don't want or even like. Win-win!
> 
> What I'll be doing on Christmas Day? Well, I don't know. Probably sleeping, since we'll be attending my husband's friend's Reveillon - feasting, music, dancing from late evening Christmas Eve until whenever before dawn on Christmas Day.


I'm getting close to where you are. I've given up cards long ago. 3 years ago we were out of the country just before Christmas and didn't do outdoor decorations. 2 years ago I cute the indoor decorations down to just the tree. Last year no tree, just gifts wrapped in a giant box and we went out to eat. This year I put the gifts in felted bags and didn't wrap anything. We'll see how that goes. I just can't picture 'not' giving gifts to my grandchildren. They are too little still. We will be traveling on Christmas day so that will entertain us. Especially trying to find gas.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't celebrate Christmas, my granddaughter has only put up a tree and done presents since the girls were born. We give the girls presents because it's fun to see them unwrap them.
To me it's just another day of the year with the supreme annoyance that nothing is open except a couple of gas stations and movies and crap on TV. Before I retired the only thing it meant was an extra day off with pay.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Movie and Chinese food


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> That was so lovely til your last sentence. Her first year alone, and she was asking...that's all..or did I miss something?


Your reply to knittedbynan wasn't nice, so making this comment was especially way out of line! Not lovely!

You said: "Why was that long narrative necessary? It wasn't!"


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

A whole day to myself, if I had it, i would sit and knit and watch movies!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

We celebrated with decorations, gifts, music, Christmas meal, all of it while our daughter was a child. Once grown and flown, we still have a meal, exchange a gift or not as we feel that year, and watch a movie in the evening as we always do when she and S-I-L visit. Nothing too much any more. We are all adults, they have no children, so it is more or less any other day with a gift included! I get a little nostalgic at this time of year, wishing we were not so far away from my DB and Sis, but we are all in touch, good health, fires all out, so I am a happy camper. Happy trails to everyone.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

My friends and I always went to a movie and dinner. We always volunteered to work on Christmas and went after work.


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn (Dec 3, 2016)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Dear Fisherwoman, thank you for reminding me to slow down, open my heart, look around and extend an invitation to those I suspect might be spending the day alone. I shouldn't just assume everyone has someone to spend the day with right? Thank you!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that is right about Jewish people and Chinese Restaurants. In fact, there is a Jewish Kung-Pow Christmas comedy show celebration every Christmas in San Francisco for those who do not celebrate Christmas. And, almost everyone I knew growing up who was Jewish went out to Chinese dinner that evening.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

I have Jewish and Muslim friends and family who do a number of different things on Christmas day. Some things they have mentioned are, go hiking in the National or Metro Parks, go to the movies, stay home and watch movies/play cards/board games. These are in addition to the things you have already mentioned. I have one friend who chooses to do some type of volunteer work somewhere early in the day and spend the evening alone eating a bowl of popcorn and reading a good book. And let's not forget the Christmas afternoon and evening sales at the Mall. Ughhh on that one.



fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitted by Nan said:


> There is no dilemma, I think it exists only in your imagination.
> 
> Please understand that non-Christians do not feel as though the whole universe is celebrating Christmas and they are not. They do not ask "what will we do on Christmas Day?" Why would those who do not celebrate the religious feast of Christmas Day need to feel left out? Why would they need to feel different? Why would they need to go to a movie? Why would they need to eat Chinese food? What is so special about Chinese food and why would they need to eat different food? Why would they need to volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


The reason Chinese food is so popular with non-celebrants is because those are the only restaurants open on Xmas.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I knit or crochet or sew, life as normal, enjoy the day off.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

tiffiny said:


> I search for people who like to know what the bible really says


Yes.


----------



## Ragathnor (Oct 10, 2017)

I found that Christmas day was a great paid day off to do whatever I wanted. The whole universe doesn't celebrate Christmas, but many folks take the day to bless others. So depending on your own beliefs, you can perform your own rituals (I tried to get in more meditation and energy work), or help others, or sleep in late with lot's of rented movies. I found CONNECTING was good, either connecting with others or with myself. goal setting, writing, reading something I needed to concentrate on, praying, making phone calls, posting on Facebook...connecting! Even cleaning out closets, very cathartic and enlightening, by the way. = ) This year, I will be starting on a new quilt, and trying to finish a knitted shawl that has been giving me problems.


----------



## Ragathnor (Oct 10, 2017)

whatever you find to do that day, do it joyfully, you deserve a joyful day, no matter your beliefs.


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

In year 2013 my mom pasted and we tried to keep it going. No decorated tree due to no space for one but all the family was here. The meal was fine but the rest went down hill. So I being the youngest and part owner of the old homestead decided we would go our own ways.
My brother I told he should take his family to her side of the family to spend what time would be left of her parents. My oldest sister whom moved right after the death of our mom whom just loved getting into Christmas had her family Christmas with her husbands side and that left myself, the oldest other half home owner and my middle sister whom moved away since she was done school she come each year to spend the holidays with us more me than anything because we miss the lost of our parents and have stuck together to keep each others spirits up. So we have just a meal and no gift exchange because we already have what we need. The desserts and family chats are what's needed the most. I do feel bad for the lonely on holidays. Wishing you all a full filled holiday and a better 2019.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


We normally go out with a bunch of people of all religions or no religions at all and eat and make merry at a local Thai restaurant.

Hazel


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

December 25 is a day-off so do as you please and enjoy doing, or not doing, anything special. We all seem to be quitting some of the traditions that we don't especially enjoy. It isn't such a big deal for us anymore but we still like to see "the kids". Maybe they'll quit coming at some point in time though. It's still nice to see something bright at the darkest part of the year -- i.e. if one lives in the northern hemisphere. Others should be able to find a good reason to enjoy a relaxing day, too. Call it whatever you please, and do whatever you please for once!


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I do go to midnight mass at the cathedral because I love the music, the space, and the feeling of hanging with peaceful people. Also, it’s within walking distance of my home, and I enjoy walking downtown at night. I don’t much listen to the liturgy because even though I was raised Catholic, I’m totally not into any kind of dogma. Still, I dig being there.

As to Xmas Day... so many movies, so little time.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Because my SO and I worked in health care (as did most of our friends) holidays were fluid. When I found myself alone on the actual holiday, it was an excuse to settle in with endless cups of tea, buttered toast and a good novel. Then I would totally ignore the list of shoulds that is always playing in the back of my head (I should clean the bathroom, I should straighten out the closet...).


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Knitted by Nan said:


> From what I am reading here on this thread it seems that charities and organisations in the USA do not provide a free Christmas Day lunch for the needy or homeless. If this is true, then it is sad and unfortunate. Maybe we Aussies are a different breed but so many of us do volunteer our time on Christmas Day at free Christmas Day lunches that are held at the time most people sit down to their Christmas Day main meal at lunchtime.
> 
> You wrote "So far as I know, there's nowhere to volunteer *on* Christmas Day." Here in Australia we have charities that do provide a free Christmas Day lunch for those in need. They rely on volunteers.
> 
> ...


Some examples as one only needs to look to find volunteer events of such a nature in your own location of choice:

Canada:
https://ottawa.cioc.ca/record/OCR0265

UK:
https://communitychristmas.org.uk/

US:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2018-christmas-dinner-volunteer-signup-registration-50708754249

http://www.christmasdaydinner.com/

https://helpingamericansfindhelp.org/christmas-assistance-help/

https://www.volunteercornwall.org.uk/christmas

http://www.familyholidayhelpers.org/


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I always had the kind of job where we worked on major holidays -- in fact, they were our busiest times -- so I now enjoy not having to "go in".


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Going to a movie and eating Chinese food is kind of an inside joke, since most things to do, museums, stores, etc. and restaurants are closed on Christmas Day. I've helped many Christian friends decorate their Christmas trees over the years, but it's just not my holiday so why should I feel a loss at not celebrating it? I do wish though that people would remember that not everyone celebrates Christmas. In my 73 years I've been wished Merry Christmas many, many times, but I now just smile and thank them, instead of explaining that I don't celebrate Christmas. To all who do celebrate MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I volunteered at a homeless shelter one Thanksgiving and the following Christmas, and I found it kind of unsatisfying. Among us older folks, there were hundreds and hundreds of wonderful, happy, totally able-bodied teenagers who were looking for credit for volunteer hours from their high schools, and I felt like I was more or less in the way of their service. Since then, I’ve decided that my money is better than my time as a donation. If I were a decent cook, I’d probably go in that direction instead.

I think that volunteering at a shelter might be much more satisfying (and perhaps appreciated) on all the days of the year when the high-schoolers are off at their water polo practice.

I do think it’s sad that so many people feel lonely on Christmas. I know that it’s all a matter of attitude, but self-pity is easy and real and can be dangerous. I hope that people who are prone to the holiday blues will find healthy ways to get through the season.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


We are a diverse group, yes? I won't go into all the detail but in short, our traditions have changed greatly since our daughter and husband told us they won't be with us on Christmas day at all. they are volunteering at the Salvation Army to deliver food to shut-ins...then going to his family for a late afternoon dinner. AND she asked if we could not exchange gifts this year ...kind of like Jessica Jean thinking, " we don't need a thing and get stuff we don't use or want....we should just be grateful and celebrate that we can be together". I said..."but I have been knitting gifts for months" and she capitulates and says OK...if its handmade, it's OK. I'm grieving our old traditions but I too have not put up a tree or any decorations. Bah Humbug I say!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Lots of other people who are not Christians and/or live in other cultures don't celebrate Christmas. I accepted that long ago and don't really feel any differently on that day than on any other, so I do whatever appeals to me. DH is the same. There's no dilemma here :~D.


----------



## janetst (Nov 14, 2018)

My atheist friend and Jewish self go to a movie and out for Chinese food after because those are the only restaurants open in our area on Christmas Day. I am always amazed to see how many people are at the theater that day. I remember seeing an internet picture one time of a sign in a Chinese restaurant window on Christnas Day thanking their Jewish customers!


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

I have gone to eat Chinese food with a friend before on Christmas, that year I had to work a 12 hour shift at the hospital on Christmas Day. As I have gotten older I began to view putting up decorations as a chore and burden, spending time and money to go out and buy gifts for nieces and nephews who never acknowledge that they every played with it or enjoyed it, and seeing a big Christmas tree in the corner with gifts piled 3 and 4 high and 5 feet away from the tree, and the kids open a package and hardly look at the gift and put it behind them and reach their hands out for the next package to open. Its all about Santa Clause and how much you can spend, Im tired of that, this year I told my family I dont have gifts for anyone, and they are cutting way back on giving gifts too. So I have an invitation to go to my brother's house for getting together and having a meal, that's ok for me, but I feel bad to come empty handed, they said dont bring food, we had to trhow out lots of food after thanksgiving, even after some took food home with them. Im remodeling my mom's kitchen and screening in her back porch, so I said thats all I can do this year. My boyfriend goes to Mexico for Christmas to be with his family, he invites me to come, but I would rather not leave the country. My son is in another state and like me he only has Christmas day off from work so its too hard to get together. Im not sad and dont want to rain on anyone's parade, but Im glad when the day is over, Im Christian, but I dont see it as biblical, so its not important to me. I kind of wish our family would stop teaching the Santa lie to the kids and teach them about Jesus.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Just yesterday I was reading an add posted on FB where a lady needed help with childcare for her 10 year old daughter during Christmas break, I suggested to my significant other, that it was something I would like to do, it was then that I realized what a selfish man I was in a relationship with. Perhaps you could help a family that could use you to take care of their precious daughter or son and gift your time. It’s his house so next year I can say yes.


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

My nearest son and his family are going to Hawaii for Christmas. This is not unusual for them, so I have mostly made my own plans with friends. I have been alone for holidays a few times, so I then treat myself to a totally self-indulgent day.....sleep in, take another nap, fix my toenails, take a long shower--just let the water run--skip a meal or just eat what I want, read a book, work crossword puzzles or play on my computer. Being alone on Christmas is like being alone on Monday. But you can make it special for yourself.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have that problem.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't have your problem as we have so many church activities and family nearby to celebrate with. But if we did not have this I would find several others in the same boat and invite them for Christmas dinner....Cooked, catered or pitch in. Plan a game, sing a long, a small gift exchange etc. Of course this all depends on health , money, circumstances. But if you look around, there are many who do not have anyone to celebrate with. Reach out to others.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Another of the ways that I have celebrated is in my pre-SO days is that a couple of single friends and I would get together for a smaller holiday meal and open token gifts to each other. I guess, because 2 of the 3 of us were former military, is seemed normal to spend at least part of each major holiday with those who didn’t have family near by. One year when my ex and I were over seas we had our family of four and about 16 guests for Thanksgiving dinner. The guest list was somewhat fluid because if someone was working, their spouse was invited and the military member would come by before or after their shift. But it was 16 guests for a sit down dinner (it was all we could fit in our small apartment).

And by the way, those single friends and I still spend part of Christmas together. I now have my SO, one gal’s daughter and grand kids moved back to town, the other gal moved her mom to town a number of years ago (mom now lives in assisted living) but we keep our tradition of getting together on the holiday.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I used to set up a tree and decorations. I felt it necessary for my children. As they grew up, I expected them to assist in decorating and packing up after the holidays. They didn't, and neither did my darling. So, I simply decided to stop all the fuss for no one buy myself. I gave the lot away to friends of my husband who go all out every year.
> Since most of my long Christmas letters seemed to be less than appreciated, I dropped writing or sending Christmas cards too, though I suspect there may still be a few lurking in a corner of my wool-room.
> Gift-giving according to the market's demands also went bye-bye. I give if and when it pleases _me_. The best part of that is I no longer receive gifts that I don't want or even like. Win-win!
> 
> What I'll be doing on Christmas Day? Well, I don't know. Probably sleeping, since we'll be attending my husband's friend's Reveillon - feasting, music, dancing from late evening Christmas Eve until whenever before dawn on Christmas Day.


DH and I like to take advantage of holiday sales to buy things we expect to be needing over the next year; we have already presented those items to one another and it seems to be more fun this way than it was back when we did it the way society decrees when we have little ones about (we no longer do). I also gave away all my Christmas/holiday-related stuff some years back. It was/is a relief not to feel required to conform to those particular practices. I do cook something special on most holidays because DH is appreciative and I get away with not having to do it as a matter of course on a daily basis ;~).

Have a great sleep!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> There is no dilemma, I think it exists only in your imagination.
> 
> Please understand that non-Christians do not feel as though the whole universe is celebrating Christmas and they are not. They do not ask "what will we do on Christmas Day?" Why would those who do not celebrate the religious feast of Christmas Day need to feel left out? Why would they need to feel different? Why would they need to go to a movie? Why would they need to eat Chinese food? What is so special about Chinese food and why would they need to eat different food? Why would they need to volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your response. You and I are more literal-minded than many others and that's okay in my book.


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ouch that was harsh! The poster was only asking what others do that don't celebrate. Saying you are choosing to make yourself miserable was mean.


carriemae said:


> No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

A fried of mine used to invite anyone she knew that didn’t have family to celebrate with to her home for a meal. She used to have a turkey and the guest could bring a favorite dish. Sadly she is gone now, but it was great fun. So maybe you could do that, it would not have to be a big deal just ask those like yourself, ask them to bring a dish and enjoy each other’s company. If you have a small party favor to share fine if not no problem.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

whale watcher said:


> I think I enjoyed this post the best out of all of them.....! YES!!!!


Ditto!! 100 lashes with a wet noodle for your offense!! ROFLAO


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I was bought up in the Church of England. Through certain events in my life I have gone away from the church. Christmas is not a happy time for me , my Dad died on 20th December, I was 17. Yes it left me angry and unwilling to forgive. 

For my families sake, we do Christmas, my thoughts are only mine. The tree goes up for our grandson. To me it's no special than any other day. I celebrate and have fun with my family as it gives me pleasure to see them happy. I cook and we enjoy each other, but the children could come home any weekend and we would do the same.

If you are completely alone with no one to be with, and want to be; check out one of the soup kichens, working there for the day will keep you occupied and not alone.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

CopperEagle said:


> The first year I was alone on Christmas was tough so I made a plan. Starting in January I bought myself a small gift, wrapped it and put it away. By the next Christmas I had 12 gifts and, I loved every one! I also bought something wonderful for lunch, turned on Christmas movies and enjoyed the peace of the holiday. That was almost 15 years ago and now I am very comfortable with my Christmas. I turn down holiday invitations because I do look forward to my own celebration. Oh, all my gifts are the right size, color, and wanted.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

CopperEagle said:


> The first year I was alone on Christmas was tough so I made a plan. Starting in January I bought myself a small gift, wrapped it and put it away. By the next Christmas I had 12 gifts and, I loved every one! I also bought something wonderful for lunch, turned on Christmas movies and enjoyed the peace of the holiday. That was almost 15 years ago and now I am very comfortable with my Christmas. I turn down holiday invitations because I do look forward to my own celebration. Oh, all my gifts are the right size, color, and wanted.


What a unique idea. Wish I had thought of it even though I do spend Christmas with family. But what fun to open presents you really like and I'm sure have forgotten the ones you bought for yourself at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

I used to go to Fl. at Christmas time but, this has not been a good year for me. I am planning to spend Christmas at home. I will be " eating, sleeping, reading, crocheting, watching t.v." & anything else that I want to do. I hope that whatever you do on Christmas Day is what you wish it to be. I hope you all have a Blessed Merry Christmas & a Happy safe, New Year! Reita


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

carriemae said:


> No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


Wow not sure what post you read, but this is harsh.

Not nice


----------



## geribaer (Jun 20, 2016)

We go to a movie and eat either pizza or Chinese. The restaurants are quiet and the movies are empty. It’s a perfect day!!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I am a non religious person but celebrate family with a nice meal and a film. Then when the grandkids come to visit its just lots of fun.

I hope you have a good day what ever you decide to do.

Jo :sm02:


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

sigridsmith said:


> I am a non-believer (born an atheist and remain so) but I celebrate Christmas. Sort of a combination of Scandinavian Jul, winter solstice, and Christmas. All of the stuff that we all love - lights, decorated trees, gifts, songs, food (especially food!) - are, in their origin, pagan. I don't feel left out. I share the joy of lighting up the winter along with my Christian friends. I say "Merry Christmas". I send cards and I make knitted gifts.


Same here, it is just a day to celebrate the good in the world, and family, and friends, and good food, so many things...


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

For many years I worked for an airline, which is a 24/7 operation. I used to volunteer to work so that folks that celebrated Christmas could have a day off with their family.

Now I just do my own thing, many times I am invited to dinner with one or the other of my children, just because everyone is home.


----------



## NovSaint (Mar 7, 2015)

I always put up a Christmas tree whether I am alone or not. There is something about the Christmas tree that reminds me that Jesus Christ was born to give us love and to bring light into the darkness of the world. I don't intend to sit around and be depressed, I always call friends, neighbors or shut ins, etc. I just helped a friend put up her Christmas tree. Her son has been dead for a few years now and she said Christmas isn't the same. No, it won't be the same, but would he want you to go without a Christmas tree because of his death? Jesus told us to live for the living, and let the dead bury the dead. Many a tears I have cried but I still put up my tree, some evenings its the only light I have in the house. And sometimes I keep it up until February or March just to remind me of the beauty we take for granted every day. I always remember , yesterday is gone, tomorrow may never be, and I live each day in the present. Our lives are what we make them, and you know when I left my friends house after putting up her tree, she looked happier, had more color in her face and had a different look on her face like she had found peace. Christmas Day is the day chosen to celebrate the birth of our Lord. If you don't believe in it, than why celebrate. You use it for an excuse for what? to give or to get gifts. sounds silly when you can do that every day of the year. I don't know if that answers your question but, I always look forward to Christmas... and celebrate with my thoughts, memories of Christmases pass, and my Christmas tree. God Bless


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I do celebrate Christmas. BUT, life has often left me by myself on Christmas Day. When I was young, my son would often be at exe's house. Now I am an empty nester living two states away from children, so no family get-togethers. My husband has worked on Christmas for the last 8 years. So what do I do? WHATEVER I WANT! Mostly crafting, read Bible, read book, go for a walk, go for a bike ride, and I try not to eat all day.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

The choice is up to you. It comes down to being a personal choice, you know 

I come from a very diverse family: My Grandmother was in the Order of the Eastern Star but also believed in the Great Goddess, Mom was an Episcopalian, Dad was raised Lutheran, and my granddaughter's Grandma is an ordained Wiccan priestess. Have several agnostics here and there, my DH was a Roman Catholic, and I? I celebrate Life, and most religions and beliefs have a common thread that leads me to "Believe". 

Celebrate the time of year, or not. This is the first Christmas my DH is absent for, I had mixed feelings about putting up the tree, but I realized it's a symbol of a life well spent with a man who loved me for 48 years, and he LOVED this time of the year. It gives me Peace. 

May you all be blessed throughout the season and the New Year.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Whatever you do, do....just enjoy - that is very important.


----------



## desert rat (Jan 26, 2017)

heidiholly54 said:


> Wow! This is some fascinating reading! Will pop my 2 cents in alittle later. Busy right a this time.


me too!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to do the traditional joke Jewish Christmas, Chinese food and a movie. But now DH and I simply do whatever we feel like as if it were any other day. Some years I feel like making a nice dinner so I do. Other years It's mac and cheese or even dinner out. The children are far away so being together is not feasible. The holiday we like to celebrate at this time of year is the solstice and the welcome lengthening of the daylight.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Light the Menorah candles on Chanukah. Long over, by this time. On Christmas Day Marty and I have dinner, depending on what he wants to buy and cook. Nothing spectacular since I am 88 and Jewish, and he is 84 and a non-practicing Catholic. I personally can't stand the mercenary aspects of the holiday and the overabundance of commercials to "buy something" for the holiday. We exchange gifts between the two of us, somewhere in between Chanukah and Christmas.....no particular day. He sends out cash gifts to his family members. That's it.
I will be delighted to see December 26th come along.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

jI am always glad when it is over. An estrangement between my DD and her daughter has put a crimp in things....


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

We usually did most of the above, but since our son died August 12th, a complete shock as he was only 38, we have decided not to partake in any celebrations this year... no tree or gifts. I did put a wreath on the door, and bought some holiday greens to put in a vase, and some silver do-dads here and there...
I have decided to make some crab legs on Christmas eve, and to cook a small turkey on Christmas day, with just a few side dishes.
What we will do is light candles on the eve, and when they've gone out, to toast our son with some sparkling wine.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

I think the op was simply curious as to what people who don’t celebrate do on Christmas Day. No indication that she is miserable! No reason for controversy. 
I am not a Christian and don’t celebrate 
Christian holidays, though I’m glad that it’s a pleasant time for so many. My religion has holidays as well, so I’m good.
As has been said, the Chinese food tradition began because almost all other restaurants and markets were closed. We continue this in my family but have a good laugh because it’s a bit cliche, and we have ventured out for Thai and Vietnamese food in recent years. The San Francisco version of Kung Pao Kosher Comedy is very popular too. It’s all good!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

CopperEagle said:


> The first year I was alone on Christmas was tough so I made a plan. Starting in January I bought myself a small gift, wrapped it and put it away. By the next Christmas I had 12 gifts and, I loved every one! I also bought something wonderful for lunch, turned on Christmas movies and enjoyed the peace of the holiday. That was almost 15 years ago and now I am very comfortable with my Christmas. I turn down holiday invitations because I do look forward to my own celebration. Oh, all my gifts are the right size, color, and wanted.


I like that! I like that very much! I have been alone for years and pretty much do the same thing. I actually prefer my own company to being an extra person among friends. Learned that a long time ago. I am a football junkie and prefer joining the men than the gossipy ladies and that sure didn't work!! So, I salute you, or us! We have it figured out and I will assume you are as content as I am. Happy, happy Holidays! You and me...we is sisters! haha


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

OMG my family LOVES Christmas!!!! And I just can't help talking about it!

We are born-again Christians and we celebrate Christ's birth as well as loving Santa and all the rest. We love family get-togethers on Christmas! This year we're going to do it at my niece's house in Texas, near where my mom and sister live. DH and I will drive to Texas, so I can truly enjoy "coming home for Christmas". 

My niece and her boyfriend decorated the outside of their house as gaudy as Clark Griswold did in "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation", heh heh!! (And that's one of our ritual movies we always watch on Christmas Day, along with "It's a Wonderful Life" and one of the Christmas Carol movies--I forget which.) There's flashing lights galore---even around the tree's trunk. 

I'm giving my mother a lighted ceramic Christmas tree for one of her gifts. (I thought it was pretty---and she lives in a retirement community now and can't manage putting up a complicated tree this year.) I am going to pack my knitting for the ten-hour drive. I'm going to begin a hat and scarf for her. Wish I'd done it earlier this year so it would be a Christmas gift 

I'm totally behind in my preparations for the trip. I need to get a move on....


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Really, that's what I thought. She was curious how people who didn't celebrate Christmas spent their day. It's too bad she wasn't able to get a simple response but was scolded like a child. Nice!!! Is that in the bible???


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

We celebrate with faith and Santa and joy for a fun day, most years. I worked Christmas and or Thanksgiving every year for 23 years so I was the one leaving the table early, we don't get upset if there is no "party". Some years with the Bigkids and Gkids away we didn't even plan, just let the day happen. I was only home to my parents home twice in 49 years of marriage, winter travel 1200 miles through mountain passes and -45 F was too dangerous with little ones and we wanted to have traditions started in our family. Though tradition can be pretty flexible with us! Lol! My favourite time is in the days ahead of 25, taking friends and neighbours jams , fudge and cookies. 
It does seem like the universe is celebrating as the news casts are going all over the world showing different celebrations. Of course not all attend, some hate it, some ignore it. 
One thing that happens here in our valley is lighting a tree for Hospice. Donations are given per light and families go and reflect and visit with those they had such a close connection to. Not religious, not mythical etc. 
Even though people attend events, they can still be lonely in a crowd, still feel the loss of family etc. so doing what makes them feel best is important. 
Guess I am different because special days do not make me feel the loss anymore than the day before or the day after.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> We know now that Jesus was not born on December 25th. But we like to celebrate His birth...the date is not important.


Umm ... During Christianity's first two centuries, there was no celebration: https://www.britannica.com/topic/Christmas 
The second time (of many) that Christianity embraced a previously extant date of celebration and embedded it into itself, Passover/Easter having been the first such: https://www.britannica.com/topic/Easter-holiday


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CopperEagle said:


> The first year I was alone on Christmas was tough so I made a plan. Starting in January I bought myself a small gift, wrapped it and put it away. By the next Christmas I had 12 gifts and, I loved every one! I also bought something wonderful for lunch, turned on Christmas movies and enjoyed the peace of the holiday. That was almost 15 years ago and now I am very comfortable with my Christmas. I turn down holiday invitations because I do look forward to my own celebration. Oh, all my gifts are the right size, color, and wanted.


You certainly have mastered delayed gratification!!! I know myself well enough to know I couldn't do that, but I applaud your ability!!! Kudos!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

molly14 said:


> Wow!!!! I took your post as just a way to open up a conversation about the different ways people in this forum plan on celebrating the holidays while a few others took it as something completely different and had to post lectures on their holier than thou way of celebrating or not celebrating.


Thank you, Molly 14 for a reasoned post. I thought the same thing until i read some of the comments.

I've been single for 36 years, spend every other Christmas with DD#1 whose family comes to her place. Those "between" Christmases are sometimes a problem because all my friends have family here or go to family away. I really dislike spending the day with friends with all their families, better to just stay home and knit, read, etc. If I know others are single and not with family, we get together and find some place to eat. That is fun.

If you have lost a spouse or close family member, better do some planning and do something unique for the first year. It does help, I think.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LakeHouseKnits said:


> ... And let's not forget *the Christmas afternoon and evening sales at the Mall.* Ughhh on that one.


Are you serious??? Malls are now opening for business on Christmas DAY???

And I thought opening late on Thanksgiving Day was bad. Oy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

purple lady said:


> ... *The desserts and family chats* are what's needed the most. I do feel bad for the lonely on holidays. Wishing you all a full filled holiday and a better 2019.


I agree wholeheartedly about the desserts and family chats - over coffee, spiked or not, around the dinner table. Those were the BEST times of my childhood! To this day, falling asleep in a room where there's continual chatter is very comforting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

targa416 said:


> You might not be aware that there is a KP section called "General Chit Chat" which is where this topic and other non-knitting non-crochet topics are supposed to be posted. Just for future reference.


Oh! Go away with that jaded sentence! It only bothers YOU!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lizzie91001 said:


> I do go to midnight mass at the cathedral because I love the music, the space, and the feeling of hanging with peaceful people. Also, it's within walking distance of my home, and I enjoy walking downtown at night. I don't much listen to the liturgy because even though I was raised Catholic, I'm totally not into any kind of dogma. Still, I dig being there.
> 
> As to Xmas Day... so many movies, so little time.


There was a cathedral down the block from where I worked for two dozen years. One year, it happened that our union called a strike to begin at the stroke of midnight on Christmas Eve. OK. At midnight, we unplugged from the switchboards and walked out into the cold. I didn't have a car, but I had a plan. I'd long before stopped attending mass, but that night I decided to attend Midnight Mass, _just because I *could*_. A coworker accompanied me. It was a lovely service, and the choir sang beautifully. Walking home an hour or two later mustn't have been much colder than had I gone straight home at midnight.
The damned strike lasted three months and we _never_ made up for all that we'd lost!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janetst said:


> My atheist friend and Jewish self go to a movie and out for Chinese food after because those are the only restaurants open in our area on Christmas Day. I am always amazed to see how many people are at the theater that day. I remember seeing an internet picture one time of a sign in a Chinese restaurant window on Christnas Day thanking their Jewish customers!


WELCOME, janetst, to Knitting Paradise! And your reasonable comment is most welcome too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sparkler24 said:


> ... I kind of wish our family would *stop teaching the Santa lie to the kids and teach them about Jesus*.


So, swap out one myth for another? :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sunny70 said:


> A fried of mine used to invite anyone she knew that didn't have family to celebrate with to her home for a meal. She used to have a turkey and the guest could bring a favorite dish. Sadly she is gone now, but it was great fun. So maybe you could do that, it would not have to be a big deal just ask those like yourself, ask them to bring a dish and enjoy each other's company. If you have a small party favor to share fine if not no problem.


While my mother was alive, the next oldest after me would invite all her single friends/classmates/coworkers over to mom's for Christmas dinner and party. Mom provided the space, sister cooked the main meal, and guests brought the sides, breads, wines, desserts, etc. I attended _one_ of those shindigs. I don't think anyone got to actually sit down for more than a few minutes. The crowd was perpetually milling around for hours! It was fun, but exhausting.

I've no clue what she does these days; I certainly haven't been invited.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Do any of you make a birthday cake, for Jesus? It was just a thought I had, the other day. It would be fun to teach the younger kids, about the religious aspect of Christmas. And, on his "birthday", light candles (3 for past, present and future) and sing "Happy Birthday", to him. The kiddies might get a kick, out of it! Merry Christmas and Happy Hannukah, to everyone who celebrates. And, if you don't...I hope you still make it a peaceful, happy day!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

carriemae said:


> No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


I respectfully ask -why would I celebrate someone else's religion? I do have my own, thank you very much. Do you choose to celebrate other's holidays?


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Sometimes it does feel like Christmas is being pushed so much, the music, the TV shows, the decorations everywhere, the shopping. Everyone is supposed to enjoy all this. We're supposed to be happy. To me it is just other people's holiday. I have been in an Orthodox Jewish neighborhood on Christmas Day and there it is business as usual - schools are open, stores are open and nobody wishes me Merry Christmas. Jews do not go to church and pray as some seem to think.

Oh, and as far as going out for Chinese food - it is usually the only restaurant (or practically anything else) that is open. Movies are usually open too.


----------



## bevjeffery (Jan 15, 2012)

antiqueone said:


> Wow. That's a whole different take on the OP than I had. I took it as honest curiosity. The poster makes no reference to what they do. I think it may come down to the individual. I'm sure a lot of people who are not believers in Christ celebrate Christmas in the same way that a lot of us who do believe celebrate---without the religious parts. Church, prayer, etc. And some I'm sure just try to pretend it doesn't exist, or just can't wait until it's over.


I took it as such, too. 'Tis the season to be jolly and all that, let's not be negative to those who pose a question, for they seek only knowledge.

:sm02:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Knitted by Nan said:


> There is no dilemma, I think it exists only in your imagination.
> 
> Please understand that non-Christians do not feel as though the whole universe is celebrating Christmas and they are not. They do not ask "what will we do on Christmas Day?" Why would those who do not celebrate the religious feast of Christmas Day need to feel left out? Why would they need to feel different? Why would they need to go to a movie? Why would they need to eat Chinese food? What is so special about Chinese food and why would they need to eat different food? Why would they need to volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


Good grief! The OP just asked a simple question, or several of them. Must you be so nit picky?


----------



## lynnebrunot (Nov 11, 2018)

This is the style of thread I normally avoid but I just cannot stand the vitriole I am reading. 

Fisherwoman is asking a simple question, wondering what others do on Christmas Day. She is not castigating those people who are religious or those who are not. As far as I can tell she just finds it tough as she is obviously surrounded by people celebrating something she doesn't and finds she can't get away from the holiday. It probably feels like the Universe is celebrating to her.

Let's face it, it is the only holiday that is everywhere, granted in the Western World in particular. There are Christmas lights and Christmas decorations, Santa, and stores have that soon to be annoying Christmas music, homes are decorated inside and more and more outside. The local supermarket has moved everything around to make room for stuff none of us really need but what's the harm in a change of menu if you want it. Christmas IS everywhere and so if you aren't interested in it you can't avoid it. That must be annoying at the very least and pure hell at the other extreme.

I'm not religious but Christmas isn't about religion to me. It might be Christian religious celebration to many but it doesn't mean that to my family who aren't. When we were small it was a time for treats. As children in 1950's Britain we had few toys compared to today and our little box of bits and pieces in the cupboard would seem meagre to any child of today, though we didn't know that. We were happy with our lot but that little pile of parcels under the tree was very very special. Neighbours coming in all dressed up and mothers giggling over one too many, it was all completely out of the norm. It was a holiday from the day to day. 

Now it means something different to us. It's the one time in the year we, as a family, make sure to get together, face to face all at the same time, if at all possible. Families live such scattered lives now and it's the excuse to make that time to touch base and catch up other than via email and quick phone chats.

Christmas means different things to us all. I like the excuse to have some fairy lights and make the house look bright and sparkly for a week or two. Now we are retired we don't go to all the parties that seemed necessary when working but we like to mark the day itself with turkey which, most of us wouldn't want all year! Over indulge with a tin of sweets and a bunch of old movies.

What to do Fisherwoman if you really want to block it out? I'd say treat it like a long lazy weekend stock up on your favourites things, wine and cheese or that special coffee blend and a box of chocolates, close the curtains, dig out some favourite old books or movies and enjoy your own company. Whatever you do please enjoy it. By January 2nd it will all be gone.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Christmas Day is celebrated by Christians as a religious holy day, but you are aware that the whole world is not Christian.
> 
> Christians are the largest religious group in the world, making up nearly a third (31%) of Earth's 7.3 billion people, according to a new Pew Research Center demographic analysis, but the report also shows that the number of Christians in what many consider the religion's heartland, the continent of Europe, is in decline. Globally, Muslims make up the second largest religious group, with 1.8 billion people, or 24% of the world's population, followed by religious "nones" - that is people who do not follow any religion (16%), Hindus (15%) and Buddhists (7%). Adherents of folk religions, Jews and members of other religions make up smaller shares of the world's people.
> 
> ...


It did not seem to me that the OP meant to be condescending. I´m sure that she is aware that not everyone celebrates Christmas, but if she lives in an area where decorations proliferate, Christmas music is playing on radios and from stores, stories about other people doing kindly things for the season are reported on the news, and most of her neighbors are celebrating Christmas, it can feel as if the person who doesn´t celebrate stands alone. She said, ¨it feels¨like the whole universe is celebrating. Those are her feelings, not a judgment about what others are doing.

I´m sorry that you were offended, of course, but it has been my experience (my own feelings, not an invalidation of your feelings) that sometimes offense is felt where none is intended.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a friend who lives alone with her cat. She doesn't celebrate. Her only family is in another state. She stays home and just has a regular day. She said she doesn't mind. 
I don't do much now. My 2daughters are older and are not married. I have no grandchildren. I buy a few gifts. My girls come over Christmas day and we have dinner together. That's about it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

klassey said:


> Volunteer to help at a soup kitchen or homeless shelter, read, knit, watch movies at home.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## AlwaysCarryYarn (Mar 4, 2017)

CopperEagle said:


> The first year I was alone on Christmas was tough so I made a plan. Starting in January I bought myself a small gift, wrapped it and put it away. By the next Christmas I had 12 gifts and, I loved every one! I also bought something wonderful for lunch, turned on Christmas movies and enjoyed the peace of the holiday. That was almost 15 years ago and now I am very comfortable with my Christmas. I turn down holiday invitations because I do look forward to my own celebration. Oh, all my gifts are the right size, color, and wanted.


: - ) You have given yourself the gift of contentment in addition to your 12 wrapped gifts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Momto8 said:


> Some examples as one only needs to look to find volunteer events of such a nature in your own location of choice:
> 
> Canada:
> https://ottawa.cioc.ca/record/OCR0265
> ...


Canada is bigger than the city of Ottawa.

I looked in Montreal. Zip, zero, zilch that I can find in my Borough - Rosemont-Petite-Patrie - for Christmas Day.: http://cabm.net/en/search?ta=156&cc=52&ar=39

When I arrived in Montreal in 1970, almost no stores were open on Sundays. Ditto on statutory holidays, of which we have fewer than stateside. Over time, that's changed. Most retail stores - especially large chains - are now open on Sundays and statutory holidays.
On December 26th, stores usually opened at 1 o'clock in the afternoon and closed again at five or six - including McDonald's - and had remained dark all of Christmas Day. Ditto on January 2nd.
Since I'm now retired, I just ignore all the sale hoopla.


----------



## AlwaysCarryYarn (Mar 4, 2017)

libra59_1 said:


> Do any of you make a birthday cake, for Jesus? It was just a thought I had, the other day. It would be fun to teach the younger kids, about the religious aspect of Christmas. And, on his "birthday", light candles (3 for past, present and future) and sing "Happy Birthday", to him. The kiddies might get a kick, out of it! Merry Christmas and Happy Hannukah, to everyone who celebrates. And, if you don't...I hope you still make it a peaceful, happy day!


When my girls were little we did sing Happy Birthday to Jesus before opening gifts in front of a "cake" I had made to use in a Christmas program at church - batting over a styrofoam ring with an electronic candle poked up through the middle and decorated with tubes of fabric paint. I still have the "cake" though my girls are in their twenties.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

AlwaysCarryYarn said:


> When my girls were little we did sing Happy Birthday to Jesus before opening gifts in front of a "cake" I had made to use in a Christmas program at church - batting over a styrofoam ring with an electronic candle poked up through the middle and decorated with tubes of fabric paint. I still have the "cake" though my girls are in their twenties.


How nice!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

albie said:


> in my corner of the universe i and DH do nothing on Xmas...3 kids and Grnds are toooo far apart and can't for $$$$ reasons....It doesn't bother me in the least...i figure when they can they will...DH and I are 74,75yrs....we enjoy life all year around to the fullest we can...we are not exceptionally religous and do not expect others to do so...we send some money to GDs with a card...they would rather that...everything is low keyed...EVERYONE celebrate as you see fit....no stress no worries...whether you spend $5 or $500....it is what you can without the hassle...we don't exchange anything between each other....when we can we buy when it is appropriate...they only thing we indulge inbetween the 2 holidays is a big bag of shrimp...THAT is our holiday gift to each other...OH and a good Porterhouse Steak for each of us....can't wait for the holidays....EVERYONE ENJOY THE HOLIDAYS....MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR... :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


Good for you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Spend time with someone else you know who will be alone. Maybe play board games, cards?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

janetst said:


> My atheist friend and Jewish self go to a movie and out for Chinese food after because those are the only restaurants open in our area on Christmas Day. I am always amazed to see how many people are at the theater that day. I remember seeing an internet picture one time of a sign in a Chinese restaurant window on Christnas Day thanking their Jewish customers!


 :sm24: Also I notice the commercials for new movies coming out. And they all start Christmas day!


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... During Christianity's first two centuries, there was no celebration: https://www.britannica.com/topic/Christmas
> The second time (of many) that Christianity embraced a previously extant date of celebration and embedded it into itself, Passover/Easter having been the first such: https://www.britannica.com/topic/Easter-holiday


 :sm24:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

wlk4fun647 said:


> We usually did most of the above, but since our son died August 12th, a complete shock as he was only 38, we have decided not to partake in any celebrations this year... no tree or gifts. I did put a wreath on the door, and bought some holiday greens to put in a vase, and some silver do-dads here and there...
> I have decided to make some crab legs on Christmas eve, and to cook a small turkey on Christmas day, with just a few side dishes.
> What we will do is light candles on the eve, and when they've gone out, to toast our son with some sparkling wine.


I am so sorry for the loss of your son. I lost my son 13 years ago and I never feel like celebrating anything. You are doing great with what you are planning. I just want to stay in bed. But then I think of my 2 daughters and it isn't fair to them. I buy them a few gifts and they come over Christmas day and I make them a nice dinner.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Profet said:


> Whether or not someone celebrates or observes Christmas, it's an observable fact that God has the world's attention to the fact that His son came in human flesh. To acknowledge it or not is the choice of every individual. It's also a fact that our choices determine our destiny.


Amen


----------



## Rohan'sGrammy (Jun 10, 2017)

This year Chinese food and Marry Poppins Returns


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

tiffiny said:


> I search for people who like to know what the bible really says


 :sm24:


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

wlk4fun647 said:


> We usually did most of the above, but since our son died August 12th, a complete shock as he was only 38, we have decided not to partake in any celebrations this year... no tree or gifts. I did put a wreath on the door, and bought some holiday greens to put in a vase, and some silver do-dads here and there...
> I have decided to make some crab legs on Christmas eve, and to cook a small turkey on Christmas day, with just a few side dishes.
> What we will do is light candles on the eve, and when they've gone out, to toast our son with some sparkling wine.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your son. Love your idea of having crab. Think I'll get a dungeness crab and a loaf of french bread to ring in the New Year. Wishing you a better year to come and some lessening of your grief.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I celebrate all year by "giving" of myself to those who need some cheer and surprising with "no reason" flowers, or a pretty card...small unexpected gestures that don't need a named day. Every day is beautiful..share it!


I like that very much!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> Oh! Go away with that jaded sentence! It only bothers YOU!


There is no need for your rudeness.


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> We normally go out with a bunch of people of all religions or no religions at all and eat and make merry at a local Thai restaurant.
> 
> Hazel


That sounds yummy, great idea!


----------



## harty (Nov 29, 2018)

Christmas , I don't celebrate but my daughter's do so I just keep them company. This year we are having Chinese nothing fancy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

harty said:


> Christmas , I don't celebrate but my daughter's do so I just keep them company. This year we are having Chinese nothing fancy.


I don't know that we'll go out for Christmas, but all this talk of Chinese restaurants has me remembering ... 
Back in 1971, we used to go eat at a long-gone Chinese restaurant near where I worked. It was called Chez Cathay. We'd gone there so frequently, that we stopped looking at the menu. We just asked them to feed us what they wanted. We never asked what some of those strange bits were; we just ate. After our marriage - 8 PM in the only mosque that existed here in 1971 - we had our 'wedding reception' there. Us and the coworker and her then boyfriend who'd been our witnesses. That was it, and she had to leave early to get to work. I had the night off. One-night honeymoon!

Our 47th anniversary is on Sunday. I won't skip Sunday Morning Knitting Meeting, but that won't interfere with going out for a late lunch in Chinatown. Maybe we'll 'discover' a new restaurant that pleases us as much as Chez Cathay did? I could bring along the menu I saved back then, though none of the prices will be comparable. :sm17:


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

For me Christmas has always been about getting together with family and friends. The only religious part of it for us is usually the Christmas carols. Fisherwoman it sounds to me like the people you usually celebrate with are not available this year. If I were in your position I would start asking around now to see if you can find a couple of friends to get together with. Going to a movie might be fun with friends. Also if word gets out that you are alone this year someone may invite you to their celebration. Our big family celebrations have always included friends in that situation. Maybe there are some seasonal things to do in your area that you have not done in a long time because you were busy with entertaining at your house. Anyway if you want to find people to share your day with I am sure you will find someone!


----------



## kitkatpat (Jun 25, 2016)

sigridsmith said:


> I am a non-believer (born an atheist and remain so) but I celebrate Christmas. Sort of a combination of Scandinavian Jul, winter solstice, and Christmas. All of the stuff that we all love - lights, decorated trees, gifts, songs, food (especially food!) - are, in their origin, pagan. I don't feel left out. I share the joy of lighting up the winter along with my Christian friends. I say "Merry Christmas". I send cards and I make knitted gifts.


I also am not a Christian, but I do believe in God. I just try to relax enjoy the good will, and time after Christmas I have family over. I ackknowledge the pagan origins of the holidays and enjoy celestial themes this time of year. I am with you in spirit.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Mentioning all this food reminded me of my Mums contribution to us all, Christmas dinner, Boxing Day dinner, New Years dinner, never less than 28 of us and mostly more. How she did it and baked tons is beyond me. Of course, no tv, no phone, did not drive, gave we kids a job every day, and kids were in bed by 8 so there was the evening to herself. But still, what a chore! She was devoted to her family all 98 years.
We always invited the Chinese store keeper for meals, he did not bring Chinese but rather tomatoes, celery, oranges and lettuce. We gave him jars of olives! Now I am trying to remember where all those chairs were stored, lol!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a believer. This year has been extremely difficult for my family because of the passing of my husband. For us it is important to celebrate Christmas together.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I love Christmas. I can't wait for the children & grand children to come. I have no small grand children I love it when they were small. The only thing I changed this year is wrapping all the gifts. I bought Christmas bags . I have 22 bags in the spare room. No room by the tree. I knit things for them all & buy gifts. I can shop until I drop. I am slowing down as I get older. It's getting to be to much .Starting tomorrow I have to bake cookies. I will have 17 here Christmas day. Merry Christmas to all & a Happy New Year


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


As an atheist, I have the same dilemma on December 25th as I do every Sunday morning -- should I sleep in or set the alarm? :sm22: I enjoy the quiet time early in the morning (fewer people are out and about so it really is quieter) but oh those extra ZZZZZZZs...

When I was in my 20s, I often spent about half the day with about 8-10 non-Christian friends, not as a substitute celebration but because it was the only time we all had a free day with no commitments at the same time. It was a potluck at whoever had the biggest apartment that year, and we each brought something we often made for dinner -- no fancy high-pressure recipes required and everyone got to taste something new to them. It also ensured that the ratio of vegetarian-to-carnivore dishes matched the ratio of vegetarians and carnivores present. Everyone had to have a "party piece" -- sing a song, recite a poem, juggle, provide an interesting fact (or factoid), any little thing to entertain. Someone brought a box of cornstarch one year, borrowed a bowl and water and mixed a slurry and showed us how to play with it -- if you squeeze it, it becomes solid but quickly "melts" again. And doesn't stain the tablecloth. We played with that stuff for half an hour while he explained why it does that (which lead to people sharing other "science fun"), and off and on until we went home!


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

That sounds just like me!


sigridsmith said:


> I am a non-believer (born an atheist and remain so) but I celebrate Christmas. Sort of a combination of Scandinavian Jul, winter solstice, and Christmas. All of the stuff that we all love - lights, decorated trees, gifts, songs, food (especially food!) - are, in their origin, pagan. I don't feel left out. I share the joy of lighting up the winter along with my Christian friends. I say "Merry Christmas". I send cards and I make knitted gifts.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

libra59_1 said:


> Do any of you make a birthday cake, for Jesus? It was just a thought I had, the other day. It would be fun to teach the younger kids, about the religious aspect of Christmas. And, on his "birthday", light candles (3 for past, present and future) and sing "Happy Birthday", to him. The kiddies might get a kick, out of it! Merry Christmas and Happy Hannukah, to everyone who celebrates. And, if you don't...I hope you still make it a peaceful, happy day!


Angel food cake!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

it is just another day so life goes on as usual


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> ... *trying to remember where all those chairs were stored*, lol!


Now, you've got me trying to imagine where my grandmother hid the folding wooden chairs that appeared early on feast days! I do remember seeing them stacked against a wall to be very carefully opened, watching to avoid pinching fingers! I know they weren't stored in the dining room, adjacent parlour, on the back porch, in the back room ... Maybe they'd lived the rest of the year behind/underneath coats and raincoats in the vestibule closet? I don't remember ever excavating _it_. They _may_ have been there. The dining room table itself never had chairs that 'belonged' to it. There were chairs - two with arms and four without - that were permanently ranged along the dining room walls. All needed re-springing even in my babyhood. They'd been stuffed with horse-tail hair. 
My mother had hired a man to re-upholster them in the 70s. He'd begun, but never finished the job. She left them sit there gathering dust for the rest of her life. They ended up in the dumpster when we cleared out the house in the early 2000s. 
I've never even tried to buy chairs to go with the table. We use commercial office chairs on wheels. Inelegant, but infinitely more comfortable than the discarded straight-back chairs had _ever_ been!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Just be happy and enjoy the joy of other people celebrating, Im a devout Hindu but I always light a candle in a grotto.My grand children have the largest christmas tree and get a lot of gifts.Since they live in Australia Ive taught them the x mas story.we put up lights for Diwali (our festival of lights)and they stay put till New year.
We cant be the only houe without lights ????????


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

My dad suffered a major stroke 12/27/82, died 1/1/94; my mom was diagnosed with cancer and 6 months later on 12/24/87. I've never put up another tree--do not exchange gifts either. However, my charity knitting seems purposeful for the reason for the season.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

My dad suffered a major stroke 12/27/82, died 1/1/94; my mom was diagnosed with cancer and 6 months later and died on 12/24/87. I've never put up another tree--do not exchange gifts either. However, my charity knitting seems purposeful for the reason for the season.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

In New York it was the once a year we went to the movies. (I like to watch them from the convenience of my own home.) Since I've moved to North Carolina, I don't think I've been to the movies more than twice in 12 years. But our neighbors celebrate Xmas, and we go there, and they come here for latkes. (Except this year we skipped it because we're all on low-carb diets.)

Vicki


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Charna said:


> In New York it was the once a year we went to the movies. (I like to watch them from the convenience of my own home.) Since I've moved to North Carolina, I don't think I've been to the movies more than twice in 12 years. But our neighbors celebrate Xmas, and we go there, and they come here for *latkes*. (Except this year we skipped it because we're all on low-carb diets.)
> 
> Vicki


I'd give the movies a pass, but I'd love some latkes! They're not recommended for diabetics though, and they're _too_ tempting! So I haven't looked for where I can buy them or how to make my own.


----------



## hannahhooks67 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am Christian and do not have a celebration on Christmas day. I rest and treat myself to a movie. 
It's just a day for goodness sake. I take advantage of the downtime. I work at Macys and by the time Christmas Day is upon me I'm too tired.
If you like being alone then be aline
If you like being with otheres then be with others.
Don't do things that make you unhappy to please others. 
Start your own tradition for this time of the year.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

carriemae said:


> No because I celebrated and you can whether you are religious or not or believe it Santa or not. Lots of people who don't believe chose to enjoy the the goodwill and peace on earth that Christmas supports. Sounds like your choosing to make yourself miserable.


She didn't say she was miserable.
You don't have to be miserable to not celebrate Christmas.
Some religions don't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

oops....sorry for the double post. Sometimes I have to click "send" 2x! Sorry!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hannahhooks67 said:


> ... *Don't do things that make you unhappy to please others.* ...


YES!!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## toughgranny (Nov 20, 2011)

It seems as though many people have forgotten the reason for the season. 
We may not know the exact day of CHRIST"S birth, But we Dec. 25 is when christions celebrate his birth.
if you do not want to celebrate hie birth, that is your right. We have a free will to do or not. Just as you have a right to go to any ones birthday party.
If you do accept CHRIST [ MERRY CHRISTMAS ] and have a great and safe New year.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

What to do Fisherwoman if you really want to block it out? I'd say treat it like a long lazy weekend stock up on your favourites things, wine and cheese or that special coffee blend and a box of chocolates, close the curtains, dig out some favourite old books or movies and enjoy your own company. Whatever you do please enjoy it. By January 2nd it will all be gone.[/quote]

Yes, it is only a day. I like the fact that I don't have to get in the middle of all the hype. No decorating, no running around trying to get presents etc. Now my hubby and I have my 2grown daughters for Christmas dinner.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi dear Ellen, I understand your dilemma and feel for you at this time of year. I used to work with a Seikh lady and she still used to give out small Christmas goodies at the end of the term and year to staff and we used to give her our home made shortbread and goodies too. I also just received a Christmas card from a dear little Japanese friend.
If I worked with people from different beliefs and I knew they had a special day I would have great pleasure in buying a card or gift for them if that's what they celebrated.

But - as for the day itself - if anything is open I would find a friend or a relative and go along to that outlet/cafe/restaurant and look forward to filling the day that way. It's just a day like any other to you so do what you feel like doing.

Love and hugs Leanna x


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

We will be alone this year. All the things you listed are options. Do you have someone who may also be
unencumbered? You might have a special coffee and special dessert together. If weather permits you
might walk. I think participating at a shelter for folks who won't be 'celebrating' other than being able
to enjoy a warm meal together would be good for the soul.


----------



## WickedKisses (Jan 27, 2013)

Frankly, being a Druid, I don't buy a tree or even a mockery of one. If I have the ability (I am disabled and currently homeless/staying with friends) I like to use holly and ivy to decorate, the red berries are quite festive. I don't give gifts, but I won't refuse them. I rather resent the attitude of the consumerism in this country surrounding this holiday. It was never about the gifts. If I want to give someone a gift, I just give it to them, no special day is required, I do this year round.
When I am in my own home, I also like to have a special meal (usually something roasted) with the sides I like. But it's not a necessity. I've spent most of my life confused by this holiday and the attitude that often surrounds it.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Um, stay at home and treat it as any other day? Since a lot of places are closed, prepare ahead by getting your grocery shopping done. It's not a big deal- just treat it like any other holiday. I don't "celebrate" some holidays, but Ive never required advice on what to do on those days! I just do what comes naturally 

edit- didn't mean to sound snarky- just enjoy your day off- enjoy the silence and go shopping at places that ARE open- I'd think traffic would be a lot less bad on Xmas day


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PhoneGal said:


> Um, stay at home and treat it as any other day? Since a lot of places are closed, prepare ahead by getting your grocery shopping done. It's not a big deal- just treat it like any other holiday. I don't "celebrate" some holidays, but Ive never required advice on what to do on those days! I just do what comes naturally
> 
> edit- didn't mean to sound snarky- just enjoy your day off- enjoy the silence and go shopping at places that ARE open- I'd think traffic would be a lot less bad on Xmas day


Traffic this morning, on my way to Sunday Morning Knitting, was zero - when compared to other Sunday mornings. It took me ten minutes less to get there.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> This age-old dilemma comes once a year, What to do on Christmas Day? when it seems the whole Universe is celebrating Christmas and you are not.
> 
> Do you feel left out? Do you feel different? Do you go to a Movie, eat Chinese food, volunteer at a shelter or soup kitchen?
> 
> ...


We've not celebrated Christmas for 4 years since our son was killed in the previous November. This was until this year when my son and his girlfriend joined us for Boxing day. No decorations, no tree, just some baubles and tinsel. But next year we'll have a 7 month baby joining us and I just can't wait, and there will be more decorations.


----------

